# Problems with Sitecom Wifi extender



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello,

I have bought and installed the sitecom wifi range extender N300 (wlx-2006) and worked ok. But then I unpluged it and cannot connect to the extended wifi anymore. Can someone help me with this? Thaaaanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you check the manual for info on setting it back up Sitecom - Do you need help with your Sitecom product? No problem!


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes I did. but still no change!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you use the disc that should find any wifi available


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

there was no disc in the package


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you gone through the steps from page 13 to 17 in the manual


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

yes i did!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What message if any are you getting when trying to connect it

Edit can you get to the extender log in page


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

i get to the extender page and sometimes the configuration is complete but i have no access to internet and other times it says that the data couldn't be processed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok lets get a look at your wifi environment please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

do you mean the following?


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\IroFakou>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Iro
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F6-93-6D-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SU Wireless LAN 802.11n US
B 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F6-93-6D-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Net
work Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-D0-5A-DD-C5-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::608b:bcef:2c01:a190%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 1, 2013 7:03:50 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 8, 2013 7:03:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 355258458
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-14-F4-D2-18-67-B0-38-AB-FF

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.46.228.196
62.179.104.196
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-67-B0-38-AB-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:1c39:11a1:b204:7535(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c39:11a1:b204:7535%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B3995A42-070F-4A96-8D41-33375E4F3173}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\IroFakou>


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks can you try using xirrus and posting the info


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Your IP address 192.168.0.1 is your main router .Please give us DHCP *start *and *end* IP address what is the router?

What is the IP address of the Sitecomm Range Extender?


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

@Joeten: which info do you need from xirrus?
@CyberMan: i don't know where to find these things that you asked :smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you post a screen shot of what it shows on the main page please


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

do you see it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes this is where Cyberman comes in lol he understands this much better than me


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

What is the make and model of the first router?

The xirrus shows a -80 which is a weak signal UPC0042385 which you have a chechmark which means you are connected but no internet more than likely.

A -62 on the extender which you are not connected to UPC004385_EXT which is the extender.

*Edit:* You would need from xirrus a 20Mhz on the sitecoomm Extender auto under Advanced setting channel bandwidth.

Click on SSID UPC0042385_EXT and provide an *ipconfig all*


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\IroFakou>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Iro
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5E-D0-5A-DD-C5-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1E-D0-5A-DD-C5-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Net
work Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-D0-5A-DD-C5-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::608b:bcef:2c01:a190%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.21(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 2, 2013 11:18:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 9, 2013 11:18:51 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 355258458
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-14-F4-D2-18-67-B0-38-AB-FF

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.16
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-67-B0-38-AB-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B3995A42-070F-4A96-8D41-33375E4F3173}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\IroFakou>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is that to the extender?

Under advanced setting 20Mhz only have channel 7 as your channel on the sitecomm Extender.

*Edit: refresh the page.*


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes. it's the same channel as my router because manual said to use the same.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Not according to your xirrus.

Please provide another xirrus.

A 20Mhz channel is channel 7 which your main router is displaying.

A 40Mhz which your Extender channels 7,3 two channels double the bandwidth.


----------



## Mairy (Nov 28, 2013)

What exactly do you want me to do? :ermm:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The Technicolor routers wifi channel should be set to 11 not 7 as that conflicts with the extender. Strange the manual said to use the same channel, that is unusual.

You say you can't connect to the extender. Please post a pic of what networks you see in your wifi adapter choice list for review.


----------

